# First Pics: Audi TT RS Coupe at 2011 Chicago Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've got our first few iPhone photos from the Chicago Auto Show where Audi of America is debuting the Audi TT RS for the North American market. The US-spec TT RS is expected to arrive around the turn of the model year in an August-September timeframe. 

From the looks of it this is still a German-spec TT RS. Nowadays outward production differences are harder to spot but US cars still usally feature amber reflectors in the headlights and this car seems to not have those. Given US-spec cars haven't yet begun production, we're guessing this is a German-spec car built to US specs.

Check back later for more camera-shot photography from Chicago.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## nahf14 (Jul 22, 2004)

:thumbup:

Will they announce price/options and production numbers?


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Kinda blah. But hopefully it'll be able to represent the RS badge. And most likely, it'll be way to expensive.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmmmm. Red. Looks better than I thought it would. Really like the Euro lights. :thumbup:


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

I like those wheels. 5 spoke always has the look, especially when it's moving.

IMHO, of course.:snowcool:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Check back later for more camera-shot photography from Chicago.


I think now qualifies as 'later' what's the scoop? Hopefully the USA can get all the cool options


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

http://audi.us/eCQR1F

340hp??? Audi said it would come with 360!!!!

Clearly it has no options from the black car, no 20" rims, no carbon mirrors, no buckets, no black styling pack, no sports exhaust even! Some of those better be options.

Word on the street in Germany is there is a Audi TT-RS PLUS coming, similar to the RS6+. That's why they are making the 360hp engine. So if they are gonna bring the 360hp here, most likely the cars will be half pluses. Cause across the pond people are even saying carbon ceramic brakes and r8 gt bucket seats!!! crazy

Would be nice if buckets came here, if not give me stronic at least


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

-Estimated price around 60k (59k is target)
-Engine stats to be determined (360hp target, vs 340hp)
-MagRide Standard
-19" TT RS Wheels in Silver or Titanium Grey Only (No 20" offered)
-Standard Sport Seats (embossed dots) in solid black or silver (Same as TTS only perforated)
-Contrast Stitching throughout the interior
-Technology Package offered (NAV, Bose, Rain Sensors, Rear Sensors, etc?)
-Aluminum Exterior Package Optional
-Sports Exhaust Optional
-Carbon Fiber Mirrors Optional
-Spoiler Delete Optional (no cost)
-Exclusive TTRS Panther Black Color offered
-Dakota Grey New Audi Grey Offered
-Other Standard colors will be offered (Red, Black, White... No mention of Sepang - forgot to ask)
-Suzuka will not be offered (it will be available for the R8GT exclusively for the US only)
-No Solar Orange either
-Limited run of around 600 (depending on demand)
http://navanod.fotki.com/tt-rs/chicago-auto-show/


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

What?!!!! No solar orange?!!!!!

Still nice though! :thumbup:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Dude!!! They better offer sepang blue. It looks sick with titanium wheels and the aluminum exterior.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you serious? No solar orange? That was going to be my next color!!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I want Imola Yellow.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So George seems to be MIA. Maybe they gave him a TTRS and he has just been driving


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

At $5 or 6k above a loaded TTS I would consider this amount worth it in exchange for that sweet motor, better brakes with drilled rotors and the other minor enhancements. Much more coin than that and I bet they don't sell many in the US - and it's a mistake not making the DSG an option.

Since I'm rock'in a 2010 TTS now, between 18 months of new car depreciation and the cost of the RS, I'm could never justify it. There is one RS feature I would spring for, that beefy wheel to replace the TTS's skinny rim, but I guess the paddles will make this impossible:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

quattive said:


> -19" TT RS Wheels Titanium Grey
> 
> -Sports Exhaust Optional
> 
> ...


Great scoop! Now to fantasize. Have to keep the cost down to minimum so the above is how I'd go. But, I want a rich Blue for this one. If no blue, I'll stick with Brilliant Black.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

I had a blue one at my dealership I work at week ago. Took some pics and sent to facebook. The seats are awesome. The car was here for Motortrend to test. It was blue. May be my next car.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

inny said:


> At $5 or 6k above a loaded TTS I would consider this amount worth it in exchange for that sweet motor, better brakes with drilled rotors and the other minor enhancements. Much more coin than that and I bet they don't sell many in the US - and it's a mistake not making the DSG an option.


Audi has no intention of selling very many of them. Heck, Audi doesn't sell very many of any kind of TT's.

If you haven't, you might just need to do a reflash, which will put your TTS right up there with the RS with respect to performance.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://navanod.fotki.com/tt-rs/chicago-auto-show


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

kevr6 said:


> I had a blue one at my dealership I work at week ago. Took some pics and sent to facebook. The seats are awesome. The car was here for Motortrend to test. It was blue. May be my next car.


Could you post them here as well, please!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

R5T said:


> http://navanod.fotki.com/tt-rs/chicago-auto-show


I see in one of the pics on the Model Summary Acceleration 0-62 in 4.2 secs? Maybe it says 4.7.

And... "Available Fall 2011". I hope Fall = September to Germans. In Texas Fall = December 1st.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I MUST HAZ!! :what:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

nahf14 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Will they announce price/options and production numbers?


It got discussed later in the thread, but the discussions that George has had with senior AoA officials about this have revolved around a price being at about $58,500 or so, but that's not definite yet. As was said in the thread, very low production numbers.



20th875 said:


> Kinda blah. But hopefully it'll be able to represent the RS badge. And most likely, it'll be way to expensive.


As to if it's way too expensive or not, see above. I think that's actually a pretty nice price for the car. As to "kinda blah," I dunno about that. They look great in person, and they're a great, great drive. All of us that have driven one immediately started having discussions about what we could sell to get our hands on one when they get here, including one guy who was ready to ditch his 996 Carrera for one.



tdi-bart said:


> Clearly it has no options from the black car, no 20" rims, no carbon mirrors, no buckets, no black styling pack, no sports exhaust even! Some of those better be options.


The black car (which is the one we got to drive several different times) was a German spec car, and it was _heavily_ optioned out. The 20" RS4 style wheels were optional, as were the carbon mirrors, black pack, the Recaro shell seats, etc.

As to the sports exhaust that got mentioned, I am not sure what that is, honestly. All of the Euro and RoW cars get the "flapper" exhaust, that activates with the sport mode button, so I would be surprised if we didn't get at least that as standard. They may be developing a separate "sports" exhaust for us over and above that one. I'll have to ask.

Although there is a fairly extensive options list for the TT RS in other markets, Audi has typically sold the RS cars here as pretty loaded. We'll have to see.



fjork_duf said:


> So George seems to be MIA. Maybe they gave him a TTRS and he has just been driving


Actually, they gave him something else to drive around, and he's been seen around Palermo over the past few days driving it...



-Tim


----------



## ragTTop (Jun 16, 2010)

R5T said:


>


Wow that RED really POPS! I think I can haz another Red car!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

ragTTop said:


> Wow that RED really POPS! I think I can haz another Red car!


DUDE, I may be more stoked to see RagTTop posting here then the actual content of the post! Welcome my man. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> I see in one of the pics on the Model Summary Acceleration 0-62 in 4.2 secs? Maybe it says 4.7.
> 
> And... "Available Fall 2011". I hope Fall = September to Germans. In Texas Fall = December 1st.


It's 4.2... 
The TTRS that Motortrend has in testing was reported at 3.8 seconds 0-60
Oh and the representatives said September delivery.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

@Tim

The sports exhaust is even louder than stock, and you get matte black tail pipes. Both standard and sports exhaust have the sport flap button.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

quattive said:


> It's 4.2...
> The TTRS that Motortrend has in testing was reported at 3.8 seconds 0-60
> Oh and the representatives said September delivery.


With that kind of factory performence, I belive I would forgo an APR reflash and risk an warranty issues.

If September, then I have a lot of financial soul searching to perform.

Thanks for the update and clarification.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

quattive said:


> It's 4.2...
> The TTRS that Motortrend has in testing was reported at 3.8 seconds 0-60
> Oh and the representatives said September delivery.


Septemeber?!!! so soon?!!!

OMG


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Yea, not that great of an "interview" but, it is content specific to this thread.






I am already preparing the wife for the additional cash outlay on "Just a car". Too bad, I turned 52 today and I refuse to scrimp and srcap. This is a dream car for me. At 6'4" and 36 in inseam, I do not fit in cars such as the Caymen S etc. This car fits me great and in my estimation will be a collectors item I can "bequeth" to my son in err... 25 years. hopefull not any sooner.


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi's been burned many times by low demand after certifying and than importing their overpriced RS models to the US. I think they consider the TTRS a gift and don't expect to sell many and therefore didn't even bother to certify the DSG - and maybe they're right?
Most Americans are less interested in driving around in a full bore race car than having their best motor - should have just put the 2.5 in the TTS!
And about the historied 2.5 - it seems every Jetta I see on the road has the same basic motor!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

inny said:


> And about the historied 2.5 - it seems every Jetta I see on the road has the same basic motor!


Blasphemy! They are not the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

inny said:


> And about the historied 2.5 - it seems every Jetta I see on the road has the same basic motor!


The regulars in here will forgive me, I hope, because this has been covered a bunch of times, but the NA 2.5 engine in the Jetta / Golf and the 2.5T in the TT RS are only loosely related. The various companies under the VWAG umbrella use a "modular" concept for engine design which allows them to share out as much of the development costs across different engines as they can. Thus, you'll find similar architectural elements (bore spacing, some of the block design, etc) across such various engines as the NA 2.5, the 2.5T, the 5.2L V10, etc. That doesn't mean that the NA 2.5 and the 2.5 T are the same engine, though, or even that they're "half of the V10," or anything like that. The whole thing does lead to a bunch of understandable confusion, though, especially since some journalists have made comments to the effect of "the TT RS engine is the Jetta 2.5 with a turbo slapped on" and that sort of thing, which is totally incorrect.

If you look at parts count, I think that the 2.5T only shares about 15 - 20% of the actual parts with the NA 2.5 engine. Even the blocks are different from each other, with the 2.5 T block being made from a completely different material. The 2.5T was developed by quattro GmbH specifically for the TT RS, and is now (thankfully, since I _love_ this engine) finding a home in the RS3 and maybe the production quattro Concept.

In short, it's not the Jetta engine with a turbo.



-Tim


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

It seems like it is actually a physically smaller block than the NA 2.5 also. And certainly seems to have some different things going on inside the block than the NA engine. One of the earlier comments I read on a UK forum from an early owner is that the 2.5T looks more like a homologation special and now it is starting to show up in more racing applications. The fact that they are campaigning the engine in several 24hr race entries is promising.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Interesting bad news about the RS3. It seems like I'll need to get a TTRS. I do think the car looks way better, and I prefer manual for the most part.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Quite in this forum lately. I know we have all watched this before,many times. But dang, a bit more banter from the forum peeps, please.






PS I ain't seen no Mk VI Jettas' crusing around even remotetly sounding like this 2.5T


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Regarding the AoA video...I was very pleased to hear the Audi rep acknowledge that the car would perform well "on the track". 

I really had no intention of considering purchasing this car. I was gonna stick with my TTS for a couple more years, and then look into a mid-engine Audi or even a (sorry) Porsche. I might have to visit my dealer and see if there's a way to unload my baby. Afterall, when I ordered her I really wanted Imola Yellow. I could order an RS in an exclusive color.

Not sure what I would do with the big spoiler...prolly keep it.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> Regarding the AoA video...I was very pleased to hear the Audi rep acknowledge that the car would perform well "on the track".
> 
> I really had no intention of considering purchasing this car. I was gonna stick with my TTS for a couple more years, and then look into a mid-engine Audi or even a (sorry) Porsche. I might have to visit my dealer and see if there's a way to unload my baby. Afterall, when I ordered her I really wanted Imola Yellow. I could order an RS in an exclusive color.
> 
> Not sure what I would do with the big spoiler...prolly keep it.


Oh, yeah. Get the titanium wheels with that yellow, sweet. Hmmm, maybe you need a counter part in the "south". I'm still going for a spoiler delete, as you know Audi installs the automated version like the TTS in its place.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Audi exclusive opens up so many options:










http://forums.fourtitude.com/entry.php?176-Audi-Exclusive-Sighting-TT-RS-in-Porsche-s-Viper-Green

That green is awesome. I don't know if I have the stones to pull it off. Sepang Blue may be as far as I'd go.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

I wonder if we could order Audi Exclusive color how much extra would that be


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I read in another thread that it's $2500


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

fjork_duf said:


> I read in another thread that it's $2500


Yes.

There is usually a $1200 (I'm pretty sure that's how much it still is) fee to order a car with any Exclusive options. If you order Exclusive paint, that fee is rolled in to what they charge you for the paint.

So, if you order a car and want any paint color that Audi makes, or that is in the VW group palate, it's $2500. Then you can add on other Exclusive options as well for more beyond that...

-Tim


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So when are we going to find out confirmed pricing/packages/colors and get a configurator on audiusa.com?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

quattive said:


> It's 4.2...
> The TTRS that Motortrend has in testing was reported at 3.8 seconds 0-60
> Oh and the representatives said September delivery.


Two things...first, everything I've read from Audi says 0-62 is 4.6. Where did this new figure come from?

Second, I can't find that Motortrend info. Do you have a link?

I'm interested, but skeptical that without DSG it can achieve those numbers in stock form.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Two things...first, everything I've read from Audi says 0-62 is 4.6. Where did this new figure come from?
> 
> Second, I can't find that Motortrend info. Do you have a link?
> 
> I'm interested, but skeptical that without DSG it can achieve those numbers in stock form.


The TT Audi Product Manager told me this... The 6 speed manual is rated at 4.2 seconds 0-62:


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm thinking we will see pricing and order guides by the NY Auto Show?!?! We'll see. Should be soon as it's suppose to be delivering to showrooms September.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Well, I totally want to believe this...very seriously interested in this car. But the UK stuff reads...

"The Audi TT RS Coupé has a 340 PS, turbocharged 2.5 litre TFSI engine. It requires just 4.6 seconds to reach 62 mph". You can find that here.

Plus, if the R8 4.2L is rated at 4.4s to 60 mph by Audi, it seems odd that a car that has a worse power:weight ratio would outperform it. The R8 is about 8.6lbs/hp, and the TT RS is about 9.4lbs/hp. Granted, the RS has a bit more torque with a wider band.

Well, maybe it's true. We know Audi is usually conservative. I just don't want to place an order for a car, get rid of an awesome car I love, and pay more for something about the same. I guess it's always a risk. We'll see.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

You can think what you want, but this is official Audi info from Audi Corporate, not some sales guy that talked to his sales manager.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

The TTRS motor is underrated, most people in the UK are seeing closer to 360hp, and the 4.2 is generally overrated.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, I guess you guys are probably right. Seems odd that Audi would make a $60K car quicker than a $120K. But that's all the more reason to get one.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

DrDomm said:


> Yeah, I guess you guys are probably right. Seems odd that Audi would make a $60K car quicker than a $120K. But that's all the more reason to get one.


Why do you think this engine is tuned to "only" make mid-300 HP when it's clearly capable of much more?



-Tim


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Why do you think this engine is tuned to "only" make mid-300 HP when it's clearly capable of much more?
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


Haha, exactly. Bring this bad boy in for a tune and you will wake up a beast!

As for colors. I'm torn. I don't know what to get now that I realize I can get Audi Exclusive options. Solar Orange? Sprint Blue? Imola Yellow? I want something that is uncommon among cars so staying away from the grays, blacks, whites, and even red, as that's what I have now. I'd be open to a white option as a backup.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Well, I've been obsessing about this car, and am now only thinking about color. I'm still hung up on the 0-62 claim of 4.2s...just because all of Audi's stuff says 4.6. Here's my theory...watch the video below, first.



You can see that he has to shift at about 95 kph. I wonder if Audi is going to change gear ratios for the US model, so that the shift to 3rd gear isn't til after 100kph. Either way, this is awesome stuff.


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*if we are talking about color*

that green is sublime

but what color is haldex to be?


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Where is the configurator and final pricing?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

fjork_duf said:


> Where is the configurator and final pricing?


Look for that later this spring.



-Tim


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Look for that later this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


I'm thinking April after the NYIAS


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

quattive said:


> I'm thinking April after the NYIAS


Since the NYIAS runs through 5/1, it would be hard to be in April. If Audi really anticipates delivering this car late August or early September, ordering in May wouldn't really allow one to get an exclusive color (or even custom options) by that time.

I ordered a Q7 November 8th. It's now slated to be delivered the week of 4/18.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Since the NYIAS runs through 5/1, it would be hard to be in April. If Audi really anticipates delivering this car late August or early September, ordering in May wouldn't really allow one to get an exclusive color (or even custom options) by that time.
> 
> I ordered a Q7 November 8th. It's now slated to be delivered the week of 4/18.


First the Show starts April 22nd. Second Exclusive color orders are usually delayed a month. When I ordered my Suzuka TTS, mine was delivered later than everyone else. It actually makes perfect sense... When I ordered my 2008 S-line TT the actual order was submitted in May and my car was delivered in August. Additionally a lot depends on dealer allotment and when they are assigned build dates.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

quattive said:


> First the Show starts April 22nd. Second Exclusive color orders are usually delayed a month. When I ordered my Suzuka TTS, mine was delivered later than everyone else. It actually makes perfect sense... When I ordered my 2008 S-line TT the actual order was submitted in May and my car was delivered in August. Additionally a lot depends on dealer allotment and when they are assigned build dates.


Oh, you meant sometime after the NYIAS _started_. Then yes, orders might be able to be made in late April. May just seems so far away. It was 5 degrees this morning.

Yeah, that makes sense about Exclusive colors being delayed. My issue is that I don't want to wait til October (or even later) to get a new car...especially one like this.

Likewise, I don't want to compromise on options for a car this unique/expensive. My dealer is not likely to be allocated one of these cars. And I doubt they will have any luck "trading" to get one...that was my experience with the latest Q7.

Oh well.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I would imagine that any dealer with a firm order will get the equivalent allocation, no?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> I would imagine that any dealer with a firm order will get the equivalent allocation, no?


An order, yes. But "random" allocation? No.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

apparently now coming in dsg too!!!!!!

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1964185#p1964185

anyone have any more info?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

tdi-bart said:


> apparently now coming in dsg too!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1964185#p1964185
> 
> anyone have any more info?


Not saying that's impossible, but if it's true, it's news to us. Coming from a salesman, I don't know, but we'll see.

I'll see what I can find out.

-Tim


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

yes plz find out for us!!!  can't be that hard to check if there was such a memo going around...


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Hmm the plot thickens. If this is the case, then one could reasonably assume that RS3 + DSG would be for sale in the USA as well.


----------



## vw_fiend (Jul 28, 2000)

fjork_duf said:


> Hmm the plot thickens. If this is the case, then one could reasonably assume that RS3 + DSG would be for sale in the USA as well.


Since the 2.5T is already certified with a manual for the TT RS, I'm realllllly hoping that Audi will bring the RS3 over... with a manual!

Puleaseeeee! I'll take back my deposit on a BMW 1M if the RS3 is in our near future.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Absolutely not true for current generation car... maybe next-gen. TT RS will be manual only and, as a result, if RS 3 happens for USA it will also most likely be manual. Hope that clears things up. My source is the AoA product planning dept so I'm 100% confident in this intel.


----------

